# part needed for 1050



## kffain (Oct 25, 2014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oil leaking from the front wheel seal on my 1050 with MFWD, Pulled the wheel and removed the hub spindle only to find someone has welded the casal nut to the spindle. So now I am in need of a front spindle, I started looking online yesterday with out much luck. anyone have any ideas how might have one.
Thanks, Kyle 
kffain is online now Report Post


----------

